# Paragon Migrate OS (auf SSD) Freeware Alternative



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Alternative um mein Win 7 auf eine SSD zu bringen. 

Es gibt bsw. Programme wie Paragon Migrate OS, welche aber Geld kosten. 
Kennt jemand eine Freewarealternative, mit welcher ich mein OS auf ne SSD
umziehen kann?


----------



## kelevra (26. April 2012)

CloneZilla wäre eine Alternative.
Allerdings wäre es besser Windows auf die SSD zu installieren, denn nur so werden die nötigen Treiber aktiviert um eine SSD richtig zu nutzen. Win7 aktivert z.B. den TRIM Befehl u. weitere Dienste die nötig sind um die SSD richtig zu nutzen, sodass sie möglichst lange hält.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

Ja, vermutlich wäre es sowieso mal besser, das System neu aufzusetzen. Trotzdem danke. Sonst noch Alternativen?


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. April 2012)

wenn Du ne Samsung hättest , dann gäbs die Software Gratis.

http://www.samsung.com/de/support/model/MZ-7PC128D/EU-downloads


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

So wies aussieht, würde es wohl eher ne GeIL werden. Kein Plan, ob die Migrationssoftware im Angebot haben...


----------



## kelevra (27. April 2012)

Alternativ kannst du noch das Systeminterne Backuptool nutzen.
Ein Systemabbild erstellen, und dann auf die neue HDD wiederherstellen.

Eine ausführliche Anleitung findest du hier.


----------

